# Flip Clips on a Homemade



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Nathan at Flippinout Slingshots very generously sent me a couple sets of Flip Clips to try out and I'm enjoying them a lot!

I wasn't sure if they would work as advertised on a homemade slingshot but they do great. They allow me to orient the bands for either OTT or TFF where only OTT was possible with wrap and tuck. Cool!

Here they are in use on my small Arrowship:














Thanks, man!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool and thanks for the pics !
Cheers


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

those flip clips look like they're really good for a fast band attachment!


----------



## AmmoMike (Dec 31, 2013)

Hey Nathan pm me your info pls. MJ thats cool setup!
Thnx


----------

